# Fish Finder



## Fishmatics (Feb 9, 2006)

More input please, we are trying to integrate the Fish Finder into the hatch cover with new yak design and I would appreciate feed back from yakkers who use fish finder on their craft.

Is there any particular make and model of Fish Finder that is preferred over any other.

regards
Andrew


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Andrew, I don't think there is. I also think that owners will want to pimp their yaks in their own way and that FF is an important part of that. In considering my next yak, the ability to customise, rather than accept factory fittings, is important to me. Of course, manufacturer options and advice are always welcome


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Fishmatics - have heard Eagle, Humminbird & Garmin models being thrown around alot.

Are you able to easily remove the fish finder from the hatch when going out through surf? Just asking as I am talented enough to go get pounded by the surf & get mine wrecked if I can't stow it below deck.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all

In regards to this fishfinder bizzo, I have always thought there must be a better way of attaching the finder to the yak. Not so much the unit itself, but the transducer. All the posts about gluing, selastic, marine goop, through the hull etc, sounds very fiddly. Would it work in the same way if a bracket was constructed and the transducer attached to it so that the bracket can be attached semi-permanently to the side of the kayak and the transducer is actually in the water? I am thinking some sort of S/S "pole" that can be placed in the water, the F/F unit is mounted on a bracket on the kayak, and the battery unit is in a small waterproof compartment next to the unit. The whole assembly is outside of the kayak. I know the cables will be outside, but if they are tied neatly, it should not be too messy. The pole would have a mounting bracket that can be attached to the side of the kayak while paddling, and the pole itself would be about 1 metre long. That should be long enough to ensure the transducer is deep enough for a good reading. This method also allows water temperature to be read better, as the trough-the-hull method can lead to temperatures dictated by the inside temp. of the hull. I don't know...I guess if no one has thought about this before it's because it's a dumb idea...Just a thought
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm with Peril.

Every angler has their own preferences (and budget). I dont think it would be possible to choose one model only. Different models are also better suited to different fishing conditions/depths than others.

If wanting to integrate, maybe just make an flat section, angled so that the display is tilted at the right angle for easy viewing. Try and make the flat section large enough to accommodate a good variety of sounders which can be mounted 'in dash'.

Biggest problem with an 'in dash' installation mounted on the hatch would be water tightness, you could get creative and have a sealed cavity underneath with a mounting plate above, but thats going to get very complicated and increase the costs further. Might be better to stick with the traditional type set up with the sounder mounted above deck?


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes, I guess we all have our own peculiarities. For instance, my fish finder is mounted on a lump of car body filler, screwed into some plastic tube, and fitted into one of my flush mounts. These mounts on the viking tempo are too far forward for my rods, but because I am a bit short sighted, the distance and angle to the finder are ideal for my eyes. I do have to stretch to alter any settings though. I never wanted my finder to be in the straight ahead in line with the crutch type of thing. I like to access my front hatch without sitting on, dislodging or otherwise wrecking either it, or myself. I could if I wished remove the finder and put it away, with a couple of seconds fiddling with it. I guess if I was contemplating a big surf landing, that might be a good idea.

My transducer has been living quite nicely in the hull for some months now, and I am using car cigarette lighter sockets/plugs for quick connections to my charger or to the finder.

Cheers all Andybear (still grounded  )

Herewith edit: I suppose I am supposed to be thinking of this matter with a view to the new super kayak that is soon to be produced by Andrew. 
I would imagine, if there is a suitable place for a recess for a finder, that would be a good idea. I would suggest the recess be made say 20 percent bigger in all dimensions than the smaller finders that most of us already have, to allow for reasonable growth of unit type, (to allow for GPS displays that show ff at the same time.) :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

I agree with Simon only the transducer is the problem.

My thoughts would suitable diameter scupperlike tube to the kayak bottom having a sieve or slotted bottom as part of the moulding of the hull. on which the transducer could sit.

In the water the trannie would be immersed and located by pressure from above with noodle or other method, being in the water the temp would function properly also

The lead then out of the tube above waterline, through a grommet into the yak for connection to the sounder, and the tube sealed with a cap from above, although sounders vary there is a similarity in leads.

Through the surf the top gear could be below hatch, and attached above after the surf line and before on return; also on leaving the water the trannie hole would drain for transport


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Maybe some sort of 'port' or allocated area behind or near the skeg/keel. Somehow tie it in with the rudder fitout?


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Andrew
Can you make a recess in the bottom of the yak for the transducer like the new Prowler Elite has 
A compartment recess in the top of the hatch cover may work for the fish finder which would folds up when needed,thats if all fishfinders can fold away like my one dose and may be a small cover to fit over it for protection :roll: :roll: only dreaming


----------



## Chillihilli (Sep 10, 2005)

What about a couple of plastic or stainless lugs in the bottom of the hull to mount the battery? A small moulded tray say 8" x 5" to fit up to a 7AH SLA battery, with lugs to hook a bungee over so you can strap across the top of the battery would be handy. It would need to be roughly centred if it's a bigger battery and weighs a bit it doesn't affect the balance of the yak too much.

Regarding the trandsducer, I reckon a floodable moulded recess compartment with a screw down slotted cover would work well. It would need some sort of scoop to make sure the water runs through and flushes out any air bubbles. A couple of eye holes to zip tie the transducer in position (or maybe just wedge a bit of noodle above it) and as suggested above a grommet through to the hull would be ideal.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Chillihilli said:


> . It would need some sort of scoop to make sure the water runs through and flushes out any air bubbles.


Open the inside top cap and the bubbles would rise and burst so a nice flush bottom would remain as usual without a scoop


----------

